# Grunge Style



## silver163 (Mar 17, 2009)

So I am having a photo shoot where I am aiming for a more grunge style of photography. I got the locations down but I need some techniques on how to create the grunge style.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 17, 2009)

silver163 said:


> So I am having a photo shoot where I am aiming for a more grunge style of photography. I got the locations down but I need some techniques on how to create the grunge style.



Sounds interesting enough- Links to examples?


----------



## silver163 (Mar 17, 2009)

like this:


----------



## twozero (Mar 17, 2009)

to me, when I think grunge, I think high-key/harsh lighting, slightly under-exposed with blown highlights and very saturated colors.

possibly mixed with some grunge effects such as brushes or other elements.

but i think everyone has their pesonal idea of what it means.


----------

